# Devolo Dlan kompatibel mit Vodafone-Router?



## Adrianone (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo Community,
ich würde gerne wissen, ob die Devolo Dlan-Produkt bzw. Dlan überhaupt kompatibel mit meinem Vodafone-Router ist. Im Geschäft sagte mir ein Mitarbeiter nämlich, dass diese Art von Internetverbindung nicht mit allen Anbietern funktioniert. Falls es irgendwie von Bedeutung ist, mein Router läuft mit LTE. Außerdem wollte ich noch fragen, ob Dlan eigentlich eine schnelle Internetverbindung biete oder eher lahm ist. Es sollte auf jeden Fall schnell genug für Multiplayermatches in Videospielen wie Battlefield 3 sein, sodass ich immer eine stabile und ruckelfreie Verbindung habe. Falls dies nicht der Fall sein sollte, würde ich mich über Alternativ-Vorschläge freuen. Vielen Dank schon mal für sämtliche Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

Schwer zu sagen. An sich sollte DLAN immer gehen, da am Routeranschluss ein "normales" LAN-Signal rauskommt, aber das muss man halt mal testen. Und wegen des Speeds: bei DLAN werden, auch wenn es gut funkioniert, nunmal Daten umgewandelt, das heißt unabhängig vom Leitungsspeed kann es trotzdem eine zusätzlich Verzögerung geben. Auch wenn Du einen Speed von 1000 Megabyte pro Sekunde hättest: wichtig ist, ob dieser Datenstrom verzögert "gestartet" wird oder nicht. DSL30.000 kann je nach dem, wo man genau wohnt und wie weit man vom nächsten Knotenpunkt weg ist, für Spiele beim Ping langsamer sein als wenn jemand nur DSL1000 hat, aber sehr nah am "Knoten" sitzt.

Wenn Du aber LTE hast (das ist doch was per Funk, oder? ), dann kannst Du den Router doch einfach beim PC aufstellen - sozu dann DLAN? ^^ 

 Und probier doch erstmal aus, ob es per Kabel überhaupt gut genug ist für Shooter, denn auch bei LTE, weil es per Funk ist, kann es ähnlich wie bei WLAN eine Verzögerung geben. Lies dazu u.a auch hier: LTE - Spieletauglich ???   da steht nebenbei auch was wegen Volumenbegrenzung. Fürs SPielen ist das kein Problem, aber wenn Du viel runterlädst schon eher.


----------

